#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   partielle zirkumzision heilung >

## misterb

hallo, 
ich hatte vor einer woche eine partielle beschneidung und bin mir beim heilungsfortschritt nicht ganz sicher (habe seit ein paar tagen leichte blutungen). 
ich frage mich ob die wunde überhaupt anständig heilen kann, wenn die vorhaut ständig darüber liegt. ich kann die vorhaut nicht so zurückziehen, dass die naht frei liegt, da auch eine schwellung vorhanden ist. ist das normal so? 
ich nehme auch seit ein paar tagen kamillenbäder, aber ist das überhaupt sinnvoll wenn die wunde eh nicht frei liegt? 
hat wer tipps für mich? ich werde am mo auf jeden fall zum urologen schauen...vielen dank & lg Marco

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Marco, 
ich nehme mal an, dass die Wunde inzwischen verheilt ist?

----------


## AnD73

Unserem Sohn haben die Sitzbäder sehr gute Linderung verschafft. Wichtig ist es auch, die Eichel in Gaze einzuschlagen und nach oben an dern Körper anzulegen, damit die Schwellung zurückgehen kann. Auch bei unserem Sohn kam es zu leichten Nachblutungen.

----------

